# Has anyone had or would consider having....



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

.......a breast reduction op?

I'm a little embarrased about this really but have got to the stage of seriously considering a reduction op. I know generally they are not available on the NHS but wondered if there were any mitigating circumstances where it might be done? Anyone had one done privately & if so what costs were involved?

I'm on the very large size & now finding my lower back aches a lot if I walk far or stand for a long time, particularly when not wearing my best fitting bra (can only afford one or two at a time at £30+ a go!). Today was in a swimsuit (it's ok the beach was almost deserted so didn't frighten too many people) had to walk a long way down to the sea & then back again after my dip & was almost in tears with backpain.

Advice gratefully received, from a very red faced PW


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi

I know of someone who had one done on the NHS because of such bad back pain and she was really upset about her size too.  Think she went to her GP and then got a referral etc and got it done.  Not in touch with her anymore but suspect your best bet is to tackle your GP and ask for a referral to the right person (although no idea who that would be).

Sorry thats not much help  and hopefully someone else will be along shortly with a better answer!
xx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

My friend will be having a reduction on the NHS early next year(going through consultations at the mo - has been approved).  Go & see your doctor for a referal.

Sharon xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Pw i too know someone who had reduction on the NHS she went to her gp and got referred, think she suffered back pain too but was also very unhappy with all the attention they drew and embarrassed at their size..........they were so big i was surpirsed she was able to get bras to fit.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I also know of someone who had this (sadly lost touch now).  She tried everything beforehand (gym etc to lose weight, tone up) but nothing worked.  She loved her new boobs, but they actually grew back.  Not quite to the size they were before, but she did feel a bit cheated that she went through the op and it didn't last.

Definitely see your GP and good luck
x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya PW

I was actually approved for a reduction on the NHS though it was a few years ago. They can open and close the lists depending on priorities, budgets etc... or at least thats what my GP told me.

The first one I saw was a moo - she said I had psychological body image issues and would I really want my epitaph to be "died under anaethestic having a cosmetic procedure"      She told me to learn to live with it, so be prepared that not all GP's will be sympathetic.  The 2nd one I tried (same practice) said of course I can see the problem, they are huge and you have dips in your shoulders from the weight..... im 5.1 and have 32J/ 34HH boobs.

I never actually had the op as she said if I was considering children in the next 5 years then it wasnt advisable as they are likely to grow and could cause problems with scars splitting if boobs grew   .  If I had known that I wouldnt be able to breastfeed then I would have gone through with it, and am considering it again when the girls are a little older.

Also bare in mind that boobs can grow again, so just cos you have them reduced doesnt mean they will always be the smaller size.....  If you want it done then having a chat with your GP/asking for a referal cant hurt - good luck, wish I had it done when I had the chance. 
   
R
x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

hi prof

Just spotted this thread, I have always wanted a reduction but wanted to wait till after I'd had kids, I'm still BFing at the mo (just) but am already thinking of how to go about having one done.

I've heard that if you can prove your quality of life is impaired by their size   you can get it done on the NHS.  I'm already thinking of how to convince the GP  .  Let me know how you get on.

Barnet Girl

PS I'm 5 2 very narrow shoulders and a size H  - with a very stiff back


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks BG, I am 5' 3" & generally large but boobs are HH or JJ even with a large back size. My mum & my Nan were also large for their height & my mum suffered with a bad back for years & had to wear a metal corset for a few years until some of her vertebrae fused (where the discs had worn away) as they wouldn't operate on her to do it. When she suffered (over 20 years ago) reductions were not allowed & she did ask about it but was sent away with a flea in her ear .

I'm trying to pluck up courage to go as a) haven't given up hope of a bfp for No 2 & b) am terrified of operations under GA as have never had one before


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Prof,

I'm a Sister on a Plastic surgery ward where we do loads of breast reductions.  And generally the women who have them are like yourself experiencing back pain etc, most say they wish they'd done it years ago.  GA's are very safe these days and for many women it's the 1st GA they have had. The 1st thing you need to do is speak to your GP and get refered to a good plastic surgeon and I think you'll find that you should qualify foe the surgery under the NHS.

Please dont feel embarassed, it's much more common than you think, feel free to pm me if you want any more info, good luck x

Red


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi PW

My cousins wife is just recovering from having this done after years of problems. 

If you like I can speak to her if you have a list of specific questions you'd maybe like answered?

S xx


----------

